

GPS tracking of cars requires warrant, court decides - anigbrowl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/08/warrantless-gps-tracking-takes-another-blow-from-dc-court.ars

======
coin
The police are completely off basis. There's a big difference between
passively observing a vehicle's location and covertly attaching a tracking
device. The fact that one could visually observer a vehicle's location doesn't
allow the attachment of a tracking device.

